# Trying to lose some weight



## Yag-Kosha (Sep 8, 2016)

I plan to sign up to the new gym that opened up very close nearby. I will be going there today and hopefully take a tour of the place.

I already do about 40-50 mins of cardio every morning. I alternate between biking and fast walking. My body is very stubborn with the weight and I have a fair amount that I'd like to lose. That said, I do have a fondness for the sweets which I need to cut out entirely.

Since I already do cardio in the morning, I am thinking light weights would be a good addition to that, just to tone the muscle. Any thoughts on this? I just want to enhance my weight loss in addition to the cardio. 

And I am prone to eat sweets before bed. I would like to insert my trip to the gym visit 3-4 hours before bed to keep me out of the house. Does anyone have experience working out at that time? Or is it always recommended to eat something after workout?

Thanks.


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

I'm not a guy but the only thing I can tell you is stop buying food you don't want to eat. I know I have non self control if certain things are in my house. I had my husband keep his soda in his car or else I would drink it. 
Also, try meal prepping your after workout snack. Maybe you will grab that instead of sweets.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Weights are good, cardio is good, but weight loss is about 80% diet and 20% exercise. It's shocking how much weight is lost within weeks of cutting out sugar. If you can't give up your evening snacks, use fruits or dried fruits to get your sweet fix without the processed sugar crap.

If you add in weights, keep up the cardio, and cut out the sugar with no results, have a full physical and ask for a thyroid panel to be run that doesn't only include the TSH levels, but the T3 and T4 levels, too. If you're a woman over 35 who has had a child or is nearing menopause, your thyroid might be malfunctioning to one degree or other. I tried for months to lose weight. Carido and weights, pedometer with a 10k per day step minimum, portion control, cut out processed sugars and lowered carbs, etc etc. Turned out I wasn't losing weight because I have Hashimoto's (hypothyroidism) and my metabolism was FUBAR. Once I got treated I was able to make progress.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

katiecrna said:


> I'm not a guy but the only thing I can tell you is stop buying food you don't want to eat. I know I have non self control if certain things are in my house. I had my husband keep his soda in his car or else I would drink it.
> Also, try meal prepping your after workout snack. Maybe you will grab that instead of sweets.


I stopped buying things I shouldn't eat, too, other than as a rare treat. No chips, cookies, chocolates, etc. in the house. One day a week we have "cheat day" where we're allowed to treat ourselves to a naughty meal or snack.

If I decided what to eat after a workout, I'd be smashing all kinds of food. Post exercise I become a monster barely capable of thought beyond "STARVING". Better to chose and prepare the meal or snack before the workout while still clear headed.

A lot of the YouTube videos and forums I have spent time perusing say to pre-make meals and store them in proper portions using appropriately sized containers. Saves time, makes things simple, and prevents overeating.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Cardio every day is fine, but you should be lifting weights 3-4 days a week as well.

As far as eating goes, a good rule of thumb would be to avoid eating anywhere that sells food via either a drive-thru window or window service (like Sonic).

Up your water intake and limit coffee or tea to twice a day. Eliminate sodas (diet or otherwise) altogether.

Allow yourself a cheat day, but don't go overboard.


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

The simple recipe to lose weight is being in a caloric deficit every day. 
The difficulty is being mentally tough to maintain it. 

1. Identify your BMR (basically the caloric intake to sustain life with no activity)
BMR Calculator

2. Identify your caloric needs based on your activity level. 

To determine your total daily calorie needs, multiply your BMR by the appropriate activity factor, as follows:

Sedentary (little or no exercise): BMR x 1.2
Lightly active (light exercise/sports 1-3 days/week): BMR x 1.375
Moderatetely active (moderate exercise/sports 3-5 days/week): BMR x 1.55
Very active (hard exercise/sports 6-7 days a week): BMR x 1.725
Extra active (very hard exercise/sports & physical job or 2x training): BMR x 1.9

3. That calc identies the daily caloric intake to maintain your weight based on your lifestyle. 

1 pound = 3500 calories. 

Calc - 500 calories = 1 pound loss per week which is health.

As you approach your target weight adjustments are necessary. But that's a different topic and can be addressed later.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Your diet is more important than anything else. You can't outwork a terrible diet. You don't have to cut everything out but you have to reduce sugar intake big time.

If you want to melt the pounds make weights the priority and cardio secondary or only for warm ups. And not light weights as you referred but heavy weights to build lean muscle working large muscle groups (chest, back legs) This will probably go against everything you heard about excercise but you can see for yourself when you join the gym. All the fit people are lifting weights and the fat people are killing themselves on the cardio machines. Unless they are working with a trainer but then again you will find them in the weights area. 

If you aren't sure how to lift plenty of you tube programs out there. Or pm me and I will give you my basic routine. Best of luck


----------



## Yag-Kosha (Sep 8, 2016)

I talked to one family member yesterday and she recommended I keep a food log. 

So today I am going to log everything I eat and see how that works out for me. I am also going to avoid snacking today completely. Just breakfast, lunch and dinner. 

And for my beverage, I never drink sugary drinks. My drink of choice 99% of the time is carbonated water. I also never eat fast food.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Yag-Kosha said:


> I talked to one family member yesterday and she recommended I keep a food log.
> 
> So today I am going to log everything I eat and see how that works out for me. I am also going to avoid snacking today completely. Just breakfast, lunch and dinner.
> 
> And for my beverage, I never drink sugary drinks. My drink of choice 99% of the time is carbonated water. I also never eat fast food.


Myfitnesspal.com has an excellent app for tracking your food intake. The trick is not just to track what you're eating, but to really figure out how many calories you're consuming. A big salad for lunch is a great choice from a nutrition standpoint. But if you're adding meat, cheese, nut/seeds, fruit, croutons, and a creamy dressing, you could be eating a 1000 calorie salad without realizing it. Which would be fine, unless your calorie goal to lose weight safely is 2000 and you're eating and drinking another 1100 calories during the day. Then you'd actually be gaining weight "eating a salad every day for lunch". Understanding portion sizes, and having a very clear understanding of where your calories are coming from and how many you're consuming, is vital if you want to lose weight. So don't just track your food. Figure out how many calories you're consuming versus how many you need to be consuming to maintain or lose weight, and make adjustments from there.


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

Do the EC Stack. I'm in a great shape and use it to cut down so my 6 pack shows after I bulk up. Helps me dip below 13% BF. It works if you're diet is 99% good and you're working out. I run 5 miles 2x a week and do weights 4x week. I buy the generic Primatene at Walgreens. 

Losing fat is easy. You just need a calorie deficit. It all starts in the mind, 95% mental. The EC Stack helps with appetite suppression and speeding up your metabolism by 10%. 

It's this:


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Yag-Kosha said:


> I plan to sign up to the new gym that opened up very close nearby. I will be going there today and hopefully take a tour of the place.
> 
> I already do about 40-50 mins of cardio every morning. I alternate between biking and fast walking. My body is very stubborn with the weight and I have a fair amount that I'd like to lose. That said, I do have a fondness for the sweets which I need to cut out entirely.
> 
> Since I already do cardio in the morning, I am thinking light weights would be a good addition to that, just to tone the muscle. Any thoughts on this? I just want to enhance my weight loss in addition to the cardio.


There is NO REASON for weights to be light. When you increase your muscle mass, you increase the calories you burn at rest. You are in the men's clubhouse, so I am guessing you are male. Just the same, many women fear "bulking up" when lifting heavy. This does not happen since they don't have the hormones necessary. 



> And I am prone to eat sweets before bed. I would like to insert my trip to the gym visit 3-4 hours before bed to keep me out of the house. Does anyone have experience working out at that time? Or is it always recommended to eat something after workout?
> 
> Thanks.


Yah that question is going to get you nearly a different answer for every person. Looking at macro lifestyle changes, like LIMITING sweets to occasional treats rather than eliminating them altogether, for instance, will go farther for longer. Many people find an online meal, snack and exercise tracker to be useful.

Good luck!


----------



## AtMyEnd (Feb 20, 2017)

Yag-Kosha said:


> I plan to sign up to the new gym that opened up very close nearby. I will be going there today and hopefully take a tour of the place.
> 
> I already do about 40-50 mins of cardio every morning. I alternate between biking and fast walking. My body is very stubborn with the weight and I have a fair amount that I'd like to lose. That said, I do have a fondness for the sweets which I need to cut out entirely.
> 
> ...


Ok, so I always thought that my body was stubborn when it came to losing weight too. Once I started working out again and the weight finally started coming off, it just kept going. I'm not a gym rat and never was, personally I hate the gym so I work out at home. I started working out back in January 4-6 days a week for about 30-40 at a time, and that's it. I worked out solid from January up until the end of April when I had surgery. Since then between work, my side job and my kids schedule, maybe I've gotten 3-4 days per month in, but still 30-40 at a time. And not only have I lost weight and have kept it off, I've lost 45 lbs. Here's what I did.

Diet:
GNC Lean Burn shake for breakfast
2 Protein Bars for lunch
Pretty much whatever I want for dinner but keeping the portions moderate.
Snacks are fruit or a granola bar

Workout:
Day 1 - 30 minutes eliptical on a pre set weight loss program, 40 push ups and 40 crunches
Day 2 - Weights, chest and triceps for roughly 35 minutes
Day 3 - 30 minutes on a stationary bike, 40 push ups and 40 crunches
Day 4 - Weights, back and biceps for about 35 minutes
Day 5 - 30 minutes on a rowing machine, 40 push ups and 40 crunches
Day 6 - Weights, shoulders and legs for about 35 minutes

All weights are done on a stand up universal

If I miss a day because I have something else to do, I just pick up on the day I left off, but that's it. And basically keeping this routine and diet, between January and the end of April I lost 40 lbs and have lost another 5lbs pretty much without working out and just keeping the diet and playing a lot of golf, lol, since April.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Yag-Kosha said:


> I talked to one family member yesterday and she recommended I keep a food log.
> 
> So today I am going to log everything I eat and see how that works out for me. I am also going to avoid snacking today completely. Just breakfast, lunch and dinner.


I have the opposite helpful. Small meals. GOOD snacks. This is more likely to forestall hunger. Plan instead of log IMO. There are a ton of free tools online and on phones for this.


----------



## hope4family (Sep 5, 2012)

One male to another. 

The body you want is made in the kitchen. You can't out cardio or lift a bad diet. 40lbs 7+ years ago I learned this lesson and started to make gradual changes. First no soda, then no heavy sugar snacks, then low carb, then whole grains only, and so on and so on. I am now around 155-160 fluctuating weight. I workout regularly 4-5x per week but nothing too serious, mostly cardio because of it's health benefits with weight training. 

The point is. I didn't work out 40 lbs. I dieted my way gradually over time to avoid "going back to" addictions. By first switching to diet soda, I noticed a few lbs in a week. Now, I could go days without a soda, and all the coffee I do drink is with fat free milk and zero added sugar. I drink one of those starbucks lattes now and I went for another 6 hours after getting 1 hour of sleep post hurricane Irma. 

Sorry not sorry if I am being hard on you. But the cold hard reality is, losing weight is a matter of calories in vs calories out and lifestyle changes. If you want to eat fancy shaped cookies daily your body will be shaped like fancy shaped cookies.


----------



## wilson (Nov 5, 2012)

Yag-Kosha said:


> I already do about 40-50 mins of cardio every morning. I alternate between biking and fast walking. My body is very stubborn with the weight and I have a fair amount that I'd like to lose. That said, I do have a fondness for the sweets which I need to cut out entirely.
> 
> ....
> 
> And I am prone to eat sweets before bed. I would like to insert my trip to the gym visit 3-4 hours before bed to keep me out of the house. Does anyone have experience working out at that time? Or is it always recommended to eat something after workout?


It's great you're working out, but it sounds like it's a light workout and maybe only burning 3-400 calories. While that's good, it won't make a significant dent in your weight. Try to increase the intensity of your workouts so you're closer to 600 calories/hour.

Since you're joining a gym, take some of the classes they offer. You will see much better progress in a class than by working out on treadmills or whatever. A class has an instructor to provide guidance and motivation, and you'll be more likely to workout at a higher level for a longer time than you would on your own. See if they have any classes which combine weights and aerobics. A popular class is called BodyPump, but there are many others. You won't gain a lot of muscle mass in these classes, but it's a great way to make your muscles as strong as they can be and build up a solid core. You can easily burn 600+ calories/hour in a class.

Weightlifting is also a good way, but I wouldn't recommend it at your level. Weightlifting is a more technical activity. You can't just 'lift some weights'. You have to have a specific plan and understand how to modify that plan over time. After you have some base fitness from the classes, then it would be a good time to try weightlifting.

As others have said, the most significant weight loss will come from diet changes. You would need to workout at a very high level to lose weight without changing diet. You might benefit from cutting carbs and all sweets from your diet. Your body can sort of get 'addicted' to carbs almost like a drug. If you take them out of your diet for a while, you won't crave them and will be able to lose more weight.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Yag-Kosha said:


> ....I already do about 40-50 mins of *cardio every morning.* I alternate between *biking and fast walking*. My body is very stubborn with the weight and I have a fair amount that I'd like to lose.
> 
> ....Since I already do cardio in the morning, I am thinking* light weights *would be a good addition to that, just to tone the muscle. *Any thoughts on this? I just want to enhance my weight loss in addition to the cardio. *
> 
> ...


You have been given some great advice and some so-so advice.

The following are my recommendations.

(1) Eating a low calorie protein/carb shake within 30 minutes of stopping exercise is very important. Add Creatine to the shake and it will help build more muscle.

The reasons are so you are ready for you next day of exercise and you recover better.
https://www.mcmillanrunning.com/the-runners-ultimate-nutritional-recovery-routine-runrr/

(2) I think that you are doing your cardio all wrong for weight loss.



> I already do about 40-50 mins of *cardio every morning.* I alternate between *biking and fast walking*


Optimal cardio weight loss occurs between 30 minutes and 1 hour Longer than an hour and you burn muscle (not good). Less than 30 minutes and you just burn glucose/sugar. The zone for fat burning is 30 to 60 minutes of "cardio."

A fast walk is typically 4 to 4.5mph. That is not cardio. 5.0 mph to 6.0 or better is cardio, which requires fast jogging or running. If you could speed walk that would be cardio, but that is really quite fast.

In biking there is "spinning" and there is "mashing." Spinning is at an rpm typically of over 100 rpm and probably over 110 rpm. Spinning is cardio, and mashing is not. Most people "mash."

(3) As people are saying, eating less and "the right foods" is critical. There are studies that show people on junk food diets can't or don't loose much weight for a given level of exercise. At that same level of exercise if you eat lean proteins, good fats, and healthy high fiber carbs you will loose weight.

(4) Big muscles burn calories to allow you to loose weights. That is why short reps of heavy weights are better than lots of light weights. That is why weights are better than cardio in loosing weight. That is why Creatine helps you loose weight.

Now the dirty little secretes. You need to have muscle balance. That means your quads and your ham strings need to be developed in balance. You also need to increase the size/strength of both major and minor muscles. For example. If you just did machine squats with heavy weights you might not develop the smaller muscles that are critical in balance. This is why many runners who don't use free weights on long runs exhaust their major muscles and then overuse minor muscles that cause horrible/painful recovery problems. Seeing a really knowledgeable trainer or better yet a physical therapist to have them figure out which muscles are out of balance with each other and then prescribe specific exercises is important. 

All things being equal free weights are better than machines, but everyone uses machines to some extent. So you need to know when to use free weights or have a trainer help you mix things up.

Speaking of mixing things up. If you do the same set of exercises over and over and over again, you will plateau. Even so often you need to change your exercise routing. 

(5) If you are going to do real world things, you need a mix of weightlifting and cardio (real cardio).

(6) Recovery is critical! That means rest days, lots of fluids and sleep. You want to build muscle not tear it down. It also means massage, stretching and foam rollers.

(7)) Finally, the following is a good overview for you to read and then re-read.

CONSUMER WISE: Belly fat busters that work

Good luck!


----------



## twoofus (Jun 16, 2017)

Couple of tips:
If you are prone to impulse snacking, try implementing the ten minute rule: if you find yourself going to the biscuits or fridge, say to yourself - Not now, go away and wait 10 minutes. If you still want the snack, go ahead. However, during that 10 minutes remind yourself of the benefits of not snacking.

You mention a sweet habit before going to bed. Get yourself ready for bed before you would normally indulge and brush you teeth thoroughly. The thought of brushing your teeth again may put you off eating sweets.


----------



## Yag-Kosha (Sep 8, 2016)

Thanks, guys for all the tips. 

Just as an update, I decided to go the keto route, 2 meals a day with 16 hours intermittent fasting. 

So I have completely cut out sugars as much as I can from my diet including all fruit in addition to the carbs.


----------



## Capt. Cootie (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm a believer in the fitbit. It helps you track your movements. I'm 55, 5'11 and 170 # and I walk everyday. Watch what you eat and walk. It's simple and free. It's nice if you have time to walk during your lunchtime or near your home. Drink water and don't snack. Pay attention to the calorie labels on candy and food and figure out how much walking or exercise it will take to burn it off. One pound I believe is 3000 or 3500 calories and you need to reduce your diet buy that much to loose a pound. I have a co-worker who walks with me during lunchtime and watches his calories like a hawk. He has lost around 37 pounds in the last 3 months through diet and walking with me. Good luck.


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

Yag-Kosha said:


> I plan to sign up to the new gym that opened up very close nearby. I will be going there today and hopefully take a tour of the place.
> 
> I already do about 40-50 mins of cardio every morning. I alternate between biking and fast walking. My body is very stubborn with the weight and I have a fair amount that I'd like to lose. That said, I do have a fondness for the sweets which I need to cut out entirely.
> 
> ...



My STBXH always said that a person should NEVER workout close to bedtime, and he thought I was nuts for doing so. I always thought that you fit in workouts when you're able to, and my time was at about 7:30 or 8pm. It worked for me, and helped me to sleep better and fall asleep faster. I also have a bit of a sweet tooth (okay, more than a bit of one), and that's also where I currently fail. I find that if I have it in the house, I'll eat it. So, when I go grocery shopping, I make a list and stick to it, and never go when I'm hungry. Always have a little something in your belly when you get groceries, otherwise EVERYTHING will look good! That said, the occasional treat is important to have. It's not good to totally deny yourself. What I like to do for an after workout snack is to have a scoop of protein powder in some sort of nut milk, or coconut milk (which is much lower carb than regular cow's milk; I try to watch the carb consumption, which for me at least, equals weight gain). I also add about a teaspoon of cocoa powder into that protein shake because I love chocolate, and this tricks me into thinking I'm getting chocolate. It's certainly not the same as a chocolate cookie or bar, but it does the trick. Losing weight is hard, and is harder the older we get. It's important to balance both healthy eating and exercise. Oh, one more tip: when grocery shopping, try hitting the perimetre of the store and shop less down the aisles. Around the perimetre is where they put all of the healthier, whole foods. Aisles contain mostly processed things.


----------



## golfer6760 (Oct 8, 2017)

You want to lose some weight? Get off the carbs 100%. Eat Meat, Eggs, Fish daily. Look up a no carb diet. Almost like the Atkins but no so sophisticated. 

I've been using this method for many years. I eat eggs for breakfast. And meat for lunch & Dinner. No more Bread. No more Potatoes. No more Pasta. No more Cake. Yes I know life sucks, but you watch how fast the weight falls off in the first few weeks. Stay on the NO CARB diet until you are the weight you want. You will never gain weight eating just Protein. 

I don't weigh anything or cut down on portions. You're hungry eat two good size Pork Chops on the grill. If you're super hungry eat 3. (I myself like Rib Eye on the grill) BUT nothing else. No string beans or apple pie when you're done. 

This is the rule of thumb. If the food comes in a box or a bag don't eat it.

Now the bad part. As soon as you get down to your desired weight, you can start eating Carbs but, again the weight will come right back unless you control the amount of Carbs proportionally to your personal activity level. The more active you are the more carbs you can eat. You are in control then. It's your call.

Me, I'm bad. I'll stay off carbs for about 3-4 months and lose the extra weight. Then I say the heck with it and gorge on potatoes & pasta again. The weight just comes right back. But, then next year I do it all over again. Like a Yo Yo. 

Oh!!!! Stick with the Cario routine. Best thing in the world for you.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

I have found walking to be very beneficial.

My wife and I walk between 6 to 12 miles every day and this had made a great difference to our weight.

We also cut down on carbs, too.


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

When cutting I’ve found it most beneficial to eat every 2-2.5 hours...and plenty of water. Actually, I think feeding your brain and body that regularly is pretty healthy even when not cutting.

There’s more than one way to accomplish most things, but not all are efficient or effective in the long night run. Without knowing my adjusted BMR and tracking my daily caloric intake is like driving on a snow covered freeway. You think and hope you’re always on the highway until you find out you’re not.

Just my 2 cents, again.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

Weight watchers teaches that you are able to eat everything, but portion control, and moderation are the keys to success. You do not have to deprive yourself of the occasional sweet, but modify what is going in to be just as satisfying without the same caloric density. Minor substitutions, and as always, eat the slice of pizza, savor it, and enjoy it, but don't eat the entire pie. 

My weight loss over the past several years was extreme. It was necessary as I suffered several heart attacks and was found to be a type 2 diabetic. I dropped over 125lbs. One starts with a subtle lifestyle change that morphs over time to be fairly dynamic changes. You realize that you need to be able to eat everything and never feel deprived. You realize that in order to be healthier, you need to reduce what you eat, ensure that what you intake, is calorically efficient, ensure that you create a deficit, and ensure that these behaviors are permanent. A lot of words, but essentially, eat everything in moderation and make sure that you don't go off track too often. A very common sense approach.


----------



## Vinnydee (Jan 4, 2016)

I lost 50 lbs when I was told that I have diabetes. I am now in the normal range. I did not exercise since I am 66 and have medical problems that preclude doing much. All I did was examine what I was eating and looked for carbs, calories and sugar. I was amazed at how many calories just a small helping of some of the food I ate regularly had, and I had more than one or two helpings. I started to limit my carb intake to 45-60 carbs per meal. I did not keep track but just got rid of all the high carb, high calorie foods. I find low carb fudge pops and other low carb foods. I switched from white bread to whole wheat. We even eat whole wheat pasta and with sauce on it you cannot tell the difference. 

I do not eat vegetables at all so I started having fruit for breakfast and snacks. I looked at the portion size of the foods I was eating and if it said 3 pieces equaled 150 calories, I only ate three pieces. Last time I lost weight I was on Weight Watchers which was a pain since I had to keep track of what and how much I ate. It took me a year to lose 40 lbs that way. I lost another 50 just winging it and eating Special K with blueberries and bananas for breakfast and then a lot of small meals throughout the day. I drank a lot of water too. It only took about 6-7 months to lose that weight and I have plateaued. I am at the point that to lose more weight I have to exercise a lot, which means surgery to allow me to do so and cutting out the last bits of enjoyable food I eat. I think I will stay where I am because life is not worth living if you cannot enjoy it. My wife is happy as I am now.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

Yag-Kosha said:


> And I am prone to eat sweets before bed. ?
> .


are you serious? stop that. in fact, eliminate all simple carbs until the weight is off.

eating carbs before bedtime is the stupidest time of day to do it.


----------



## AlterEdge78 (Oct 16, 2017)

hope4family said:


> One male to another.
> 
> The body you want is made in the kitchen. You can't out cardio or lift a bad diet. 40lbs 7+ years ago I learned this lesson and started to make gradual changes. First no soda, then no heavy sugar snacks, then low carb, then whole grains only, and so on and so on. I am now around 155-160 fluctuating weight. I workout regularly 4-5x per week but nothing too serious, mostly cardio because of it's health benefits with weight training.
> 
> ...


I have to agree with this persons advice. Its true, you are what you eat. And what you eat is more important than weights or cardio. Once you tune in your diet for fat loss, you'll burn even more body fat, and wont be so prone to putting it back on. And as far as weights go, weight resistance training will also help burn more fat and calories, but only if your diet is on point. And remember, drink lots of water. Like a gallon a day, especially if your eating higher protein and if your taking any supplements.


----------



## AlterEdge78 (Oct 16, 2017)

Talker67 said:


> Yag-Kosha said:
> 
> 
> > And I am prone to eat sweets before bed. ?
> ...


And hes right, stop with the carbs before bed, big no no. Cut your simple carb intake back and that alone, i guarantee you'll start dropping the pounds


----------



## 482 (Mar 14, 2017)

Its almost all diet. Eliminate all sugar and carbs. Stick to meat, vegetables, fats, fruit on occasion. Also never eat close to bed. For your sweet tooth get some pure stevia extract. You can use that in coffee and drinks. 

For training stick to weights. The more the better. Lift heavy and vary reps between 5-10. The more complex the lift the better (squats, deadlifts) I say this because muscle burns fat in a way cardio cannot. 

This may or may not work for you but this is exactly what works for me. The closer I stick to the above the better.


----------



## Down_And_Out (May 3, 2017)

I want to lose 30 pounds in the next 3 months.. 10 pounds a month (very do-able).. only way I'm going to succeed is by eating healthy and exercising frequently. Having a caloric deficit is extremely important. I know I can eat healthy.. its quite simple for me.. I was able to do a 1 month juice fast so regular dieting should be a breeze. By the way.. If you want to "kick stuff off".. try the juice fast.. its not for the faint of heart. I lost almost a pound a day by "just juicing"... its def not for everyone but it works.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

"I already do about 40-50 mins of cardio every morning. I alternate between biking and fast walking. My body is very stubborn with the weight and I have a fair amount that I'd like to lose. "

YOU need a trainer. biking and fast walking....not so much...your body has become used to that and does it too efficiently now. You need to flop tractor tires around in the parking lot, things like that. Don't just keep doing more of the same. Try something completely new!


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

I am now on losing the last 10. I started with Weight Watchers and eventually became lifetime. I have lost at this point 136lbs. My weight nearly killed me, I have had two heart attacks and one failed and one successful angioplasty. My weight left me a fairly profound type 2 diabetic. Most of the weight came off due to diet. I was a big boy my entire life, and football and wrestling were my sports, unfortunately, I never stopped eating like I was still in my playing days. Now, I am judgemental with whatever goes in to me. I will have a forbidden food now and again but it had better be top quality, and not just for filling an empty stomach. The exercise is toning me, and providing shape where there was none, but the weight loss is more diet than exercise.

One further thing, if your cardio is all in the morning, you may have developed a significant amount of muscle memory. Try changing up your cardio. If you are walking or running, try an elliptical for the same duration, different muscles create a different burn.


----------



## marriageontherocks2 (Oct 4, 2017)

If you're trying to lose weight diet is 90% of it at least. I can run for an hour and burn 800 calories. I can eat 800 calories in 2 minutes. It's a lot easier to not eat it, than eat it and burn it.

To lose weight you have to burn more calories than you take in, simple as that. For every 3500 calories you burn relative to what you ingest you'll lose 1 lb.

If you're running and working out and not losing weight, you're eating too much food. Write down everything you eat during the day, then count the calories. Start by reducing it 500 KCals a day and go from there.


----------



## wilson (Nov 5, 2012)

Taxman said:


> Now, I am judgemental with whatever goes in to me. I will have a forbidden food now and again but it had better be top quality, and not just for filling an empty stomach. The exercise is toning me, and providing shape where there was none, but the weight loss is more diet than exercise.



That's really great progress with your weight. As all of us can appreciate, that is an amazing accomplishment.

One thing I've learned with my medical degree from Internet University is that some foods seem to almost create a food addiction. A common example is carbs. Cutting carbs usually has great results, but I don't think that's because carbs themselves are adding a lot of weight. Rather, carbs seem to make some people want to eat more, and that adds the weight. Eliminating carbs seems to help reduce the cravings for food, so they eat less. It seems people who eat a lot of carbs are hungry all the time, but someone who cuts carbs is not hungry nearly as much.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

I had very little choice in the matter. It was either lose it, or be dead in two years. My mother died of her overweight conditions, suffering four strokes in six years, and that did not kill her. What did her in? Her doctor took one look at me and said I was heading in the same direction. What killed her was a bowel infarction. She had a heart attack in the bowel. The lack of blood killed a major section of lower intestine. Without that, her digestive system failed her, and she died in excruciating pain, that is whenever she regained consciousness, which, thank god, was not often. 

I started looking at every method to lose weight and finally found weight watchers and a damned good internist who got me on insulin and worked with me to get it all off. It freaks people to see me today, I wear a "Superman" compression shirt in the gym, to inspire me, I hit the gym at least 3x a week. I have energy to burn, and I reiterate this one point to every guy...if you are carrying around 50 extra, you will discover that when it comes off, your penis gets bigger. Yup, it is hiding in the fat. I gained 2". My wife was short changed in the early part of the marriage. We are making up for it now. PS I am 63.


----------

